# 누굴  아프게 마요



## panview

Hi.Can I understand the following as "I might die ,I won't feel pain for anyone again.?
나 죽을지도 몰라두 번 다시 누굴  아프게 마요

goole often translate 아프 as 病気 (illness) ,but sometimes it really mean 痛（feel pain）.
So I wonder when the Korean word  아프 mean 'illness' and when it mean ' feel pain'?,


----------



## Kross

Hello, panview

Regarding 나 죽을지도 몰라 두 번 다시 누굴  아프게 마요: I might die [from something, probably breakup?], so please don't hurt someone else's heart again [like you did to me]

아프다 literally means to feel a pain. But depending context, it can mean to feel a pain emotionally like an unwated breakup or physically like illness.


----------



## panview

Thank you very much.





Kross said:


> Hello, panview
> 
> Regarding 나 죽을지도 몰라 두 번 다시 누굴 아프게 마요: I might die [from something, probably breakup?], so please don't hurt someone else's heart again [like you did to me]
> 
> 아프다 literally means to feel a pain. But depending context, it can mean to feel a pain emotionally like an unwated breakup or physically like illness.


----------



## vientito

just wondering :  is 아프게 마요 a short form for 아프게 하지마 ?


----------



## Kross

vientito said:


> just wondering :  is 아프게 마요 a short form for 아프게 하지마 ?



Hello, vientito
Your answer is partially correct. Since 아프게 하지마 is a command sentence, there is a difference in nuance between them. I would say that 아프게 하지마요 is a more suitable choice for that question.


----------

